# intakes



## richie4 (Jul 26, 2008)

who all has short ram or cold air intakes on a 200sx se? i just wanted to know if you could notice the hp gain or not.. im planning on getting one and would like to know if you could notice a gain.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

probably 1-3whp maybe more with other mods


----------



## brady_bushby (Jul 31, 2008)

well i have one on my 97 i got from ebay its a generic bomz racing one and it added a little more than 1-3 more like 5-7 and i noticed it in the sound and more of the top end as well and that was my only mod for a while but now i have the turbo so i dont need it any more but i dont need the turbo anymore cuz the cars totalled.....its a vicious cycle


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

brady_bushby said:


> well i have one on my 97 i got from ebay its a generic bomz racing one and it added a little more than 1-3 more like 5-7 and i noticed it in the sound and more of the top end as well and that was my only mod for a while but now i have the turbo so i dont need it any more but i dont need the turbo anymore cuz the cars totalled.....its a vicious cycle


are you sure of the results from a short ram? have you dyno data sheet for the results ? for that seems too high hp gain from a short ram for a CAI cant get that high.

from a CAI such has injen or hot shot you look to get 2-3 hp gain but more enjoyable sound and drive.


----------



## ThavionHawk (Jun 6, 2008)

I just got a eBay basic short ram kit for my 95 GXE, I wont the sound and the throttle response, but top and mid range power is welcome, i hate having to gun it up the hils on I-5 going north into Salem, OR. Has any one used this kit?
XYZ Racing Performance Parts


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ThavionHawk said:


> I just got a eBay basic short ram kit for my 95 GXE, I wont the sound and the throttle response, but top and mid range power is welcome, i hate having to gun it up the hils on I-5 going north into Salem, OR. Has any one used this kit?
> XYZ Racing Performance Parts



those are universal junk. dont waste your money on that it will cause more issues than good.

get something that known for more power such as injen or pace setter or hs etc etc.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

I had one on my old b13 -










Its not a bad setup for 40 bucks. 



LIUSPEED said:


> those are universal junk. dont waste your money on that it will cause more issues than good.
> 
> get something that known for more power such as injen or pace setter or hs etc etc.


Pacesetter is trash, HS is out of business, and injen is over priced. I bought a injen for my se-r when i was n/a it was very nice but it was also $265

Back then i wish i bought a Place racing or a aem intake off ebay for $105shipped. 

How is it trash? The piping is aluminum and its 3 inch. Piping is piping. 

The filter isnt the best you could swap it out with a aem dry flow or something better. The filter is maybe the only think i could see that _might_ not be the best. I use a cheapo when im cleaning my injen filter. Ive never had any issues with ebay filters.


----------



## richie4 (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah i got my intake a while ago and put it in my car it works fine but i messed my clutch up and now i have to get it fixed.. but yah i like it.. got it off ebay too..
here it is..


----------



## ThavionHawk (Jun 6, 2008)

Good to here that the XYZ kit works out. My budy has a year used nice condition JWT Pop Charger he will sell my if it fits, other wise I am going for the K&N. I Use a K&N Drop in now so that's going in my fathers '05.
PS
What kind of gains did the XYZ short ram give?
Was it all top end?


----------



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

im rocking a 200sx SE and i too am wonders about this air intakes, theyre cheap and they sound niceeee but idk if they would sound nice on my 200sx and if they would be worth buying because i hear they cna damage the engine.


----------



## ThavionHawk (Jun 6, 2008)

If installed correctly a Short Ram like the XYZ or Injen will give you better air flow, as the Aluminum tube allows better flow then the plastic flex pipe air tube, and the cone filter offer more surface area to allow air flow wall providing equal or better filtering. The only thing that a short ram can cause problems with is a hot engine compartment. A Short Ram just pulls the air from were the stock air box was, so run a bit thinner/warmer air is inevitable but the larger volume of air given by the cone usually mitigates and more then covers that. The hot air problem is the only drawback I have ever found with a Short Ram. And given my lactation in the Pacific North West I would never go with a Full cold air intake as it's fart to whet for a in fender cone.

PS
A nearly free alternative is actually to remove only the lower part of the air box, and do a ghetto-mod taping or zip tying a K&N to the top of the box, Test have shown increased power and better sound, and it cost nothing but some time and your chosen method of clamping the filter in place.


----------



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

so a short ram intake wont have any bad affects if installed correctly?
and as for the cheap job would i like remove the whole lower box and somehow keep the filter connected to the top via tap? lol thats hardcore imo. maybe ill try it lol... wish me luck


----------



## ThavionHawk (Jun 6, 2008)

just search ghetto air box mod in the forums I know there a a few post, you can supposedly take the off flip it over and re attach it to the hose, then use the clamps form the bottom to hold the top and filter in now phasing the hood, but hey its the ghetto option.


----------



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

nice ill look it up, i want my car to have a better sound to it without costing me money lol.


----------



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

well isnt it quite possible to make my own cai outta piping form a hardware store?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

voulo5 said:


> well isnt it quite possible to make my own cai outta piping form a hardware store?


Unless you want to make it out of PVC piping... which is terrible.

You can buy exhaust piping, i suggest mendral(sp) bent. You would need a 45* and a 90* and some way to put fittings on it for your air intake control valve and other things 



voulo5 said:


> nice ill look it up, i want my car to have a better sound to it without costing me money lol.


Seriously? :lame: 



ThavionHawk said:


> If installed correctly a Short Ram like the XYZ or Injen will give you better air flowThe only thing that a short ram can cause problems with is a hot engine compartment. A Short Ram just pulls the air from were the stock air box was.


Injen and ebay stuff is completely different as far as quality. How is it going to create problems by taking in warm air and how is it going to pull air from the stock airbox when its not connected to the stock airbox? 



ThavionHawk said:


> A nearly free alternative is actually to remove only the lower part of the air box, and do a ghetto-mod taping or zip tying a K&N to the top of the box, Test have shown increased power and better sound, and it cost nothing but some time and your chosen method of clamping the filter in place.


It gained like 1whp



voulo5 said:


> im rocking a 200sx SE and i too am wonders about this air intakes, theyre cheap and they sound niceeee but idk if they would sound nice on my 200sx and if they would be worth buying because i hear they cna damage the engine.


It can, but unless some how you are seriously retarded and find a way to damage your motor by putting a wai on then i wouldnt worry about it


----------



## ThavionHawk (Jun 6, 2008)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Injen and ebay stuff is completely different as far as quality. How is it going to create problems by taking in warm air and how is it going to pull air from the stock airbox when its not connected to the stock airbox?



Yes Injen sells you one peas of tube and a better filter for atleaset $100 more then the eBay kit that uses a welded 2 peace tube and a cheaper filter. Price and quality are not nearly in a 1:1 ratio in this case; I would rather go with eBay.

If you had read my post, "A Short Ram just pulls the air from *were the stock air box was*."

An engine breathing thinner Air will use more gas, hotter air is thinner and thus will make you burn more gas. The air in the engine bay is warmer and will be sucked in by a SRI or a Ghetto-AB mod more so then with the stock air box(Not always as some air box's have poorly routed intake placement) so unless the better volume of air can compensate for the warmth of the air it will lose power, millage, and in the worst of cases the heat re-circulation of the engine into the air it breaths can over time cause damage(This is easy to compensator for just make sure that your oil is good and your radiator fluid is still chemically viable).

Sadly heating the air is not like preheating the fuel. The SR-37 Black Bird spy plane used its fuel to cool itself from the melting hot temperatures created by Mach 3 friction with the air... Taking the fuel to a hotter temperature before it is injected increases its static energy and will increase performance, but one's fuel would need to have a very high AKI(Anti Knock Index or Octane Rating) to prevent detonation and knocking making this techs use in cars very hard to safely implement, at least in gas engines.

If you think this is wrong then go back to school and take freshmen science.:loser:

Also the Ghetto-AB mod works and can give 2-4 hp in the top end and 1-2 mid/low end HP gains, this has been tested along side Short ram intake systems and other mods for the GA16DE, but a cone MAF adapter and cone dose better then the Ghetto-AB mod.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

ThavionHawk said:


> Yes Injen sells you one peas of tube and a better filter for atleaset $100 more then the eBay kit that uses a welded 2 peace tube and a cheaper filter. Price and quality are not nearly in a 1:1 ratio in this case; I would rather go with eBay.
> 
> If you had read my post, "A Short Ram just pulls the air from *were the stock air box was*."
> 
> ...


People have been running warm air intakes on there cars for years with no problems.

If you want to talk about forcing hot compressed air into your engine thats a whole different story. THAT is how you get detonation. Youre not going to get detonation from short ram intake, forcing hot compressed air into your motor will give you detonation. You didnt have to go all elementary school science teacher on me either, im glad to see you know how to use google.


----------



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

ok well putting that all aside, i learned how the cold ari intake works, cant i jsut buy a cheap intake on ebay then hook up a better quality filter to the end of it?


----------



## ThavionHawk (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes voulo5, you can just get the cheap one off eBay as it is just what you need. The XYZ kit is $45 shipped and has a basic filter and all the attachments, add a K&N cone and that's about $90-$100 and you will see good improvement across the board, but look at getting a heat shield, it attaches with the filter and helps deflect radiant heat from the engine, its not a big gain but it can help.

The fact 2dr_sentra, is what you say as hot air intakes being fine to run is for the most part true, but running colder air is better, and running hotter air will cose some advers afect on performance and can increase the the rate at witch your Oil degrades among others possible problems. A good engine with regular upkeep will be fine in every thing but a race or a dessert.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

voulo5 said:


> ok well putting that all aside, i learned how the cold ari intake works, cant i jsut buy a cheap intake on ebay then hook up a better quality filter to the end of it?


Yes. But it wont be a cai.



ThavionHawk said:


> Yes voulo5, you can just get the cheap one off eBay as it is just what you need. The XYZ kit is $45 shipped and has a basic filter and all the attachments, add a K&N cone and that's about $90-$100 and you will see good improvement across the board, but look at getting a heat shield, it attaches with the filter and helps deflect radiant heat from the engine, its not a big gain but it can help.


Wrap the piping with exhaust wrap to help keep the piping from holding heat and getting hot helps too.


----------



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

aight well i need to find which intake will work for my car (more or less concerned about length and such) because i had trouble getting headlights on ebay for my car where it said it would fit my car but instead i had to cut and force parts to fit, someone mind posting a link ; ;


----------



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

nvm about the link found what i needed on ebay, hopefully ill have this all done by the end of the month


----------



## richie4 (Jul 26, 2008)

yepp my intake works just fine and i got it off ebay...
you can feel the top end gain..
im thinkin headers and throttle body or throttle body spacers next what do yall think?


----------



## ThavionHawk (Jun 6, 2008)

richie4
Your car is a 200SZ with a GA16DE not SR20DE correct? The GA16DE that would be in your car would not allow a SR20 throttle body swap without first tapping the intake manifold and relocating the Idle Air onto the far side like it was in older B-13 body cars. That's a bit of work in all aspects, also you would wont to port the manifold to match the larger TB. If you do it please post pics as I have been looking at that my self.

P.S.
Do they even make TB spacers for this block?


----------



## richie4 (Jul 26, 2008)

uhh i dont know about the throttle body yet i havent really looked into it. 
im more worried about the headers right now because the upgraded intake is no good without a good exhaust side first.. so i dont know yet.. i really need to hurry up and get those headers it's makin me mad.. but i really want some rims though so its whatever. either rims or headers and i kinda want the headers more..


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

make it run good b4 u make it look good unless performance costs insanely more than looks do. i love blowin past ppl in a car they think is slow cuz of looks


----------



## ThavionHawk (Jun 6, 2008)

Recian said:


> make it run good b4 u make it look good unless performance costs insanely more than looks do. i love blowin past ppl in a car they think is slow cuz of looks


Too true. I don't even have all the window molding on my GXE, but I smoke most all in class takers with just a ebay intake, timing, and 92 oct fuel.

I installed the XYZ Racing intake kit, but its so tight in my engine compartment that I am going to move the battery next and get a 3" 90deg tube to move the cone into the battery's location, but that is more money then I have to spend now.


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

i've definately been contemplating moving the battery to the trunk in that car it would be very different and allow me to use a different intake setup


----------



## ThavionHawk (Jun 6, 2008)

I have yet to price it part by part but a Trunk Mount Battery Kit is around $60 if you just get a battery bracket or about $90 for a Box. You might wont to hit up a Pic-A-Part and look to find a still good box/bracket and an Electrician store for the cables and bindings to link them to your stock cable lines. Other then the cost of the new battery box and the mounts, you would have to run the extended power cables. Technically you can use good wire conduit and run it under the car into the trunk without much problem. 

Word to the wise.
XYZ Racing intakes say they come with all you need, but I had to re-drill the MAF plate, buy 4 new 1/4" bolts+lock washers+nuts, and replace one of the rubber fittings with a 3"/2.5" as my MAF was not the one that the kit was made for, "at least that is what I think", I have an all plastic MAF tube with a 2.5" internal diameter. Also the kit has no place to insert the stock temp censer so I find myself stuffing it as best I can into the filter stack or just letting it hang.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Recian said:


> i've definately been contemplating moving the battery to the trunk in that car it would be very different and allow me to use a different intake setup


Why you dont need to move the battery for a intake. Thats alot of time wasted on something you dont need to do.


----------



## ThavionHawk (Jun 6, 2008)

Moving the battery would only make more room in the engine bay that can be used for many things, one of with is a better filter location farther from the engine and in a better location to suck in air coming from outside the engine compartment. Also it is true that a longer tube lengthen with this engine can be beneficial to over all performance.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

ThavionHawk said:


> Moving the battery would only make more room in the engine bay that can be used for many things, one of with is a better filter location farther from the engine and in a better location to suck in air coming from outside the engine compartment. Also it is true that a longer tube lengthen with this engine can be beneficial to over all performance.


That is completely stupid. You battery is not in the way the least bit when putting a cai or sri on. 

How is your battery in the way?-










If your so worried about you battery get a space saver battery.


----------



## sentra77 (Aug 3, 2008)

i did the cone filter thing. i went to autozone and got a maf adapter took off the stock box and drilled holes and clamped a cone filter in there. sound ok. i works been deliverin pizzas with it for 6 mos and no problems


----------

